# Sistema depressionário «Balduína» -16-20 Abril 2008



## I_Pereira (17 Abr 2008 às 21:26)

Algumas fotos de ontem, perto de Cortegaça antes da chegada da carga :weather123:


----------



## Fantkboy (17 Abr 2008 às 21:32)

*Re: Seguimento - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*

Imagem tirada sobre lisboa há minutos


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (17 Abr 2008 às 22:49)

*Re: Seguimento - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*







E chove, chove, chove!!!


----------



## Gilmet (18 Abr 2008 às 12:45)

*Re: Seguimento - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (18 Abr 2008 às 15:08)

VEJAM FOTOS ACTUALIZADAS DA NEVE NO LAROUCO EM 
WWW.BARROSODIGITAL.BLOGSPOT.COM ..


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Abr 2008 às 18:22)

*Re: Seguimento - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*

deixo aqui algumas fotos de hoje






























abraços


----------



## Gilmet (18 Abr 2008 às 19:12)

*Re: Seguimento - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Abr 2008 às 19:24)

*Re: Seguimento - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*

boas

aqui ficam as fotos desta que acabou de passar aqui na margem sul 





























abraços


----------



## Brigantia (18 Abr 2008 às 19:42)

*Re: Seguimento - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*

Boas,

Grandes fotos pessoal

Aqui por Bragança o cenário também está interessante...











Neste momento 6,8ºC, 87%HR, 998hPA e até agora o dia rendeu 10,5mm.


----------



## Turista (19 Abr 2008 às 02:47)

*Re: Seguimento - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*

Alguma fotos do dia de hoje (sem grande qualidade pois foram tiradas com o meu Qtek)

*Chuvada no mar bem visivel (no enfiamento da "casa amarela")*





*Chegada de umas nuvens bem negras sobre Peniche que "despejaram muita água":*





*Bela "descarga" para os lados das Berlengas:*





*Berlengas ao fundo depois de uma grande chuvada:*





Abraços!!


----------



## Gilmet (19 Abr 2008 às 11:15)

*Re: Seguimento - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*


----------



## CidadeNeve (19 Abr 2008 às 14:16)

*Re: Seguimento - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*

Viva!

Pela Covilhã cerca de 8ºs. A serrinha tá cheinha de nevinha a partir das penhas da saúde... Ontem estive por lá e nevava com muita intensidade . Nunca tinha visto nevar tanto e já vi nevar muitas vezes... 
Não se passa (nem se deve passar) do centro de limpeza, mas também não há neve antes das penhas... 

Posto algumas fotos que tirei.Têm pouca qualidade mas só tinha o tlm comigo...

Cumps


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Abr 2008 às 15:04)

*Re: Seguimento - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*





abraços


----------



## Ledo (19 Abr 2008 às 19:35)

*Re: Seguimento - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*

Aqui ficam umas imagens das nuvens que descarregaram por aqui:


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Abr 2008 às 20:01)

*Re: Seguimento - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*

Hoje da varanda cá do burgo vi os céus de vários negros,cinzentos e brancos.
E vi também céus azuis pois então.E vi chuva fraca,moderada e até torrencial.
Ouvi um ou outro trovão.Senti por vezes vento em rajada e vi também o Sol.
Um dia de cores , um dia acaloradamente movimentado.








Há dias assim...


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Abr 2008 às 11:27)

*Re: Seguimento - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*

Por aqui as coisas no céu vão decorrendo assim


----------



## rogers (20 Abr 2008 às 11:39)

*Re: Seguimento - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*

Aqui por Paços de Ferreira, Aguaceiros intermitentes com sol. Ficam as Imagens:


----------



## criz0r (20 Abr 2008 às 11:42)

*Re: Seguimento - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*












Até estalou


----------



## spor (20 Abr 2008 às 14:27)

*Re: Previsões e Alertas - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*

Deixo aqui o meu contributo de fotos do Balduína em Elvas. Não são nada de especial mas dá para ter uma noção da sua intensidade.


----------



## miguel (20 Abr 2008 às 14:47)

*Re: Seguimento - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*

Ao quinto dia finalmente algo para fotografar por aqui
este aguaceiro foi ao inicio da tarde e deixou 1,1mm e um trovão


----------



## CMPunk (20 Abr 2008 às 15:06)

*Re: Seguimento - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*

Aqui está foto que tirei do granizo que caiu, as pedras nao eram muito pequenas, admito que nunca vi granizo deste aqui em Mata Lobos. Mas foi bom ver isto, caiu durante uns 5 minutos. 





Cumps


----------



## Gerofil (20 Abr 2008 às 16:37)

*Re: Seguimento - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*

IMAGENS DO DIA:

*ALANDROAL*



*ALANDROAL*



*Arredores do ALANDROAL*



*Arredores de BORBA*



*Arredores dos ARCOS*


----------



## Luis França (20 Abr 2008 às 19:35)

*Re: Seguimento - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*

Algumas fotografias na costa ocidental de Sintra.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Abr 2008 às 20:42)

*Re: Seguimento - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*

*Estremoz: mais algumas imagens desta tarde*

*Arco-Íris*



*Ocaso*


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Abr 2008 às 21:01)

*Re: Seguimento - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*

Fiz um timelapse é uma coisa curta espero que gostem


----------



## Lince (20 Abr 2008 às 23:14)

*Re: Seguimento - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*

Boas noites a todos,infelizmente não pude acompanhar,compartilhar em tempo real a evolução desta depressão com todos vós por falha do meu sistema informático resultante do mau tempo causado pela "Balduina".
Só sei que esta nossa "amiguinha" me fez recordar os meus tempos de infância em que eramos assolados por várias depressões desta natureza, em que o mau tempochuva,neve,granizo e vento ),eram uma constante vários dias a fio...
Deixo aqui algumas fotos do que realmente se passou na minha humilde terra nestes ultimos dias e que depois de um inverno desastroso em termos meteorológicos somente esta depressão nos deixa com esperanças de que tudo se encaminha para a normalidade,e que os próximos invernos confirmarão essa tendência.
Aquecimento global...  ONDE?



foto do lugar de N. Srª da Peneda, a minha terra Natal ( Á 3 dias a cascata estava práticamente sem água)



Foto de Lamas de Mouro ( Granizo, agua-neve, vento e a água sempre a subir...)



Foto da encosta norte da Bouça dos homens (minha residência) 
De realçar que neste momento continuam a cair aguaceiros fortes de granizo e que a temperatera ronda os 3 graus. Acima dos 1300,1400m a neve continua a cair. Apartir de quinta feira parece que chega a primevera.
Boa noite


----------



## Fantkboy (20 Abr 2008 às 23:39)

*Re: Seguimento - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*

Boa Noite... Acalmia total em Odivelas... como se pode ver na foto k tirei a minutos 






Pressão 1013.2hpa 
temp 12 ºc
Lua cheia
Tide hi

comprimentos... e continuem com uma boa dedicação a este forum
Boa noite


----------

